# New CPT code 44705



## nnicklin (Nov 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any info regarding the new CPT code 44705: Preparation of fecal microbiota for instillation, including assessment of donor specimen. ??
Thanks


----------



## efuhrmann (Nov 2, 2012)

the definition sounds like it's the code for fecal transplants.


----------

